# Mealworms



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I want to start raising mealworms for my chicken, ducks, pigs, ect. I have a couple of questions,

Do they reproduce on their own?
What should I put in their container for them to move around in?
How quickly do they reproduce?

Thanks too all those who answer.


----------

